# Cat (and mouse) armor



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I came across a website of an artist who makes armors for cats and mouses! Super cool~ I really would like to try them on my Meatball and Metoo! (Though I doubt I will get their consent... )

Not sure if a link is allowed. You can google the artist's name "jeff de boer" :cool

A persian style I guess?









A medieval style









Japanese Samurai armor









And this one I think is closer to Chinese style 










And super cute mouse armor!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

That's really cute. They look heavy for a little cat though.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Daaaaaaang, those look awesome.

...I wish that cats would actually deign to wear them, because if so, I would probably buy one of those things. Maybe.

...If I ever won the lottery twice over, and donated enough to charity to sooth my conscience over a frivolous buy. But then? Would TOTALLY buy it.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

kittywitty said:


> That's really cute. They look heavy for a little cat though.


They must be heavy! I've tried on a human armor once, and **** I almost cannot move!

But, well, it's not like we will send cat to battlefield, just armor up and take a picture! :kittyturn


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Rebbie said:


> Daaaaaaang, those look awesome.
> 
> ...I wish that cats would actually deign to wear them, because if so, I would probably buy one of those things. Maybe.
> 
> ...If I ever won the lottery twice over, and donated enough to charity to sooth my conscience over a frivolous buy. But then? Would TOTALLY buy it.


And I Thought you were against clothes and other things on cats... lol

Anyways those look pretty cool.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I think a person would need armor themselves trying to get kitty in one of those get ups.
They are incredible works of art though.
I'd be afraid to know the cost.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Outstanding works of art! Practical - maybe not. But - Not that there is anything wrong with cats and armor - "Firepower, Mobility, Shock Action!"


----------

